# Which SP-01 is better for Home Defense?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was looking at both the CZ SP-01 and the CZ SP-01 Tactical for a home defense pistol. It will be used at the range for practice -- and the rest of the time in the night stand. 
The SP-01 has a safety to be cocked and locked (has to be manually decocked)....the SP-01 Tactical has a decocker and no safety.

which is the better of the two for this purpose of home defense?
Thanks!!!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

yes


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Does it come in 12 gauge?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The one you can shoot best and manipulate the working parts on. potato...........potato. Its going to be your gun get the one you like best!

RCG


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

okay...so neither gun offers an advantage for home defense?!?


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I would go with the safety. If you are keeping it cocked in a drawer the safety will give you one less opportunity to accidentally bump the light SA trigger if you have to grab for it in the dark.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I think what the other posters were getting at is if you have two guns that are very similar, it comes down to personal preference and comfort level. Now if you had asked for a comparison between the CZ and a pocket Derringer, it would be a no brainer. My other post was because I think its hard to top a good old 12 gauge shotgun for home defense.


----------



## r_gray (Jan 12, 2012)

BearArms2 said:


> I was looking at both the CZ SP-01 and the CZ SP-01 Tactical for a home defense pistol. It will be used at the range for practice -- and the rest of the time in the night stand.
> The SP-01 has a safety to be cocked and locked (has to be manually decocked)....the SP-01 Tactical has a decocker and no safety.
> 
> which is the better of the two for this purpose of home defense?
> Thanks!!!


I went with the SP-01 Tactical in .40 cal primarily for home defense. I like the decocker...after loading and racking it safely brings the hammer down halfway. I'm not into the high-performance target shooting...I've left the strong stock springs in it. It's hard to decock manually with the strong hammer spring...over the years...it just takes one slip!!

If you have kids around that come into your bedroom in the middle of the night (like me!), you might rethink. At night, my gun is in a small metal lockbox nearby. Although kids play with levers...the safety isn't a "kid proof" thing.


----------

